# Finnex fugeray plant + or current satellite for 75 gallon



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Does anyone have experence with the finnex fugeray plant+ or current satellite on a 75 gallon low tech? Pix would be great.
Thanks
patrick


----------



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

I ordered a Planted Plus myself. Wont be here tilll the end of February. But from all the research I've done, and the from what I hear, Its a low to moderate light depending on tank depth.

It's got 7000K spectrum, has red lights in addition to the regular and the blue (apparently the red lights help bring out reds in some plants and are over all beneficial in the growing of plants).

The intensity is right in between a Fugeray and a Fugeray 2. 

That's all I've got, and it seems testimonials are few and far between. But if you search you should be able to find a few threads on here regarding you query (maybe not specific to the 75gal set up, but informative enough regarding the lights performance and specs).

I look forward to getting mine, as Ive got a low-tech planted 29g and cant wait to see how things change with the new light.

Regards, and good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Vino
Im having a hard time finding much info online from actual users with large tanks. However you gave me some great info 
Where did you order yours from? I looked on amazon and it says ships in 4-5 weeks. There has to be someplace that doesnt take so long but I cant find it. I did email Finnex yesterday maybe they may know of somewhere on line where you dont have to wait that long.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I just set this tank up acouple weeks ago, maybe three weeks ago and Im going to do my first trim today with my water change. I dose generic excel (glut-blahblah), going to start dosing dry ferts sometime soon. The light works great gives you a good amount of pink hues to your plants. All of the stems are forms of rotala with the exception of a few. This is a low tech tank, dirted, just an fyi for you, any questions let me know.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks teckspeed beautiful tank. where did you order your lights from? I love how bright your tank is


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Also, I ordered mine off of amazon as well and it said out of stock when I ordered, I had no clue where else to get this light, from the time i ordered to the time i received it, it was maybe 2 and a half weeks. It was worth the wait in my opinion.

The picture below are of the LEDs in the fixture. The small white rectangle ones are the red led lights, the rest are white. Its a 2 white to one red layout with the blues somewhere in the middle.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks techspeed
for the 48 inch it says ships in 4-5 weeks Im hoping theres somewhere that once Im ready I dont have to wait 5 weeks for it to be shipped.
looks like a nice set up. Its funny how things change so rapidly. I bought led lights for my 56 and the bulbs are twice as big as these and that was only 2 yrs ago.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah LEDs are like computers, they advance with them at a fast pace, you kind of have to "keep up with the jones" if you know what i mean, when i ordered my fixture it said out of stock. hunt around maybe order straight from finnex themselves, they might be able to get one to you faster than 4-5 weeks. Also, maybe message Lowe on hear he is with finnex i believe he might be able to answer some question you have. Also check your other thread in lighting lol.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks Teckspeed
Ill hit lowe up
I did email finnex yesterday just waiting to hear from him. Thanks for all the great help


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

No problem, Im no expert but I've learned from my many mistakes, diving head first into an expensive hobby isn't suggested


----------



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

partobe said:


> Thanks Vino
> Im having a hard time finding much info online from actual users with large tanks. However you gave me some great info
> Where did you order yours from? I looked on amazon and it says ships in 4-5 weeks. There has to be someplace that doesnt take so long but I cant find it. I did email Finnex yesterday maybe they may know of somewhere on line where you dont have to wait that long.


I too ordered mine from Amazon. Hence the late February arrival.. Amazon stated it was out of stock when I ordered mine. It said it would take 4 to 5 weeks.

Currently I am rocking out a 24" T8 on my 29g. It's working fine so far, as everything is growing. But my need to 'kick it up a notch" is what lured me into getting this light. 

Hopefully I can manage to adapt this light into my current status and avaoid growing any algae. (knock on wood) Ive been able to maintain an algae free environment thus far.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just ordered one today, it will ship tomorrow. Never tried an led or finnex product so im excited to see how it works. order it from aquavibrant.com if you order before 10am it will ship the same day


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

TECKSPEED said:


> I just set this tank up acouple weeks ago, maybe three weeks ago and Im going to do my first trim today with my water change. I dose generic excel (glut-blahblah), going to start dosing dry ferts sometime soon. The light works great gives you a good amount of pink hues to your plants. All of the stems are forms of rotala with the exception of a few. This is a low tech tank, dirted, just an fyi for you, any questions let me know.



Teck, can you tell me if your red plants are able to stay red with the planted+? How far is you light from the substrate? 

I have the 30" planted+ on a 29 gallon and I'm going to be doing a plant order in the next few days. I might order a few red plants if this light can keep them red.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Give me a few minutes I'll take measurement. As far as red plants staying red I got some rotala that is primarily red and it has stayed primarily red, mind you my tank is dirted and I dose generic excel

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

My 10 gallon tank with the planted+ on it: 11" from light to substrate and it retains the reds of plants just fine, if you look at the picture attached the stuff on the right hand side with the red in it was mostly red when i got it, not much change if at all. So it holds reds quite well. Its the stem in the back that's is almost all red that I'm talking about

My 20 gallon high with a soon to be planted+ on it: 13" from the substrate, the second pic is of my 20H currently. It definitly shows more greens than reds, I've got the standard Fugeray on the 20H. take a comparison for the tanks.

I dose the samething in both tanks, they are identical with the generic excel dosing, Im trying to get into dry ferts but find im running out of time to sit down and calculate this stuff. 

Below are the pics, the first is the 10 gallon w/ planted plus and the second is the 20H wiht the fugeray. Ill get a more current picture tomorrow night when im home again to show you the color variations that the light makes


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Teck. I think I will try one or two species of red plants. Worst that can happen is they turn green. I also have a dirted tank with pressurized co2 and dosing dry fertz.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I run all dirt with flora max cap, dose generic excel, what can you tell me about dry ferts?


----------



## spudgunman (Jan 28, 2014)

I just went with the ray2 after looking at the plant+ I actually prefer the cooler temp of the ray2 vs the plant+ with the red. (I didn't like the addition of the red) warms it up. I also enjoy the temperature and cool feel to fluorescents in my day to day.

As posted before by others, the plant+ is in between the old ray and the ray2 in terms of my poor ability to judge light.
I went with Ray 2 because it's fairly easy to lower light levels, (raising light, tank covers, floating plants.) it's cost prohibitive to add more light.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried two current+ over my 75g Tall tank. I pulled them off after < 48 hours as the light was just too low. With Ray 2, you are likely to end up with at least two fixtures as the spread is just too narrow if placed right on top of the tank.

v3


----------



## Vira (Jan 12, 2012)

*Clarification*

For clarification, the Finnex LED lights are plenty suitable for planted tanks? I'm looking at upgrading my lighting for my 75 gallon and I have not yet tried LED lights. It is to be suspended above the tank inside a canopy hood. Is the consensus that I would need 2x 48" Finnex Ray2 Aquarium LED Daylight fixtures or 2x Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights?


----------

